# Detroit / Downriver Area Sub Needed



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a couple of large accounts that my partner and I will require an additional plow truck, we're located in the Detroit Metro Area, the accounts are downriver, Allen Park and possibly one in Westland. 
Pay is by the hr. but is negotiable based on plowing experience and equipment. I have an extra truck if needed but prefer you to have your own.

Let me know if your interested as I would like to get someone lined up.

Thanks


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, I thought for sure I'd have a hit by now but guess I'll be extra busy this year, oh well


----------



## HC PROPERTY M (Sep 2, 2010)

*Sub contract*

Hi iam located in the romulus,mi area if your still looking for dependable subs drop me a email i have 3 trucks to picks one dump truck @ [email protected]


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Eyesell-

I might be able to help you out this year. I should be picking my 2011 F-350 with a Western Wideout on it this week.


----------



## Leisure Time LC (Jul 1, 2007)

I have 5 trucks and would be interested in the one in westland


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Westland is covered, we may need someone for the downriver area, my original post was from 2007.

I'll PM you very soon..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are there any lots further downriver than Allen Park such as Flat Rock or Trenton?


----------

